# Atomic Carrots



## johnnyt (Feb 16, 2013)

image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Feb 16, 2013






Made these the other day. Kids were calling them carrots so I went with it.













image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Feb 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Feb 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Feb 16, 2013


















image.jpg



__ johnnyt
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 16, 2013)

Those are adorable and I see why they could be called "Alien" Carrots!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

They actually LOOK like green carrots with the bacon coming out of the top - almost like carrots in negative!

Cool.

Bill


----------



## johnnyt (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha, "Alien Carrots"! I like that, think they just got a new name. Lol


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 16, 2013)

JohnnyT said:


> Ha, "Alien Carrots"! I like that, think they just got a new name. Lol



My kids would have called them that with the green color. :biggrin:


----------

